# Do any states allow turkey hunting over bait/corn????



## muckalee (Oct 6, 2013)

I hardly ever watch outdoor channel any more but was flipping through last night and about 40 hens and 4 or 5 gobblers running across a green field toward the camera caught my eye.  So I watched and low and behold the hens come right up to the camera and start pecking corn that's scattered everywhere!  Of course, the gobblers follow and one of the Tom's is harvested via bow and arrow.

I'm asking cause I don't know, is there any state in the USA that allows turkey hunting over bait?  

I believe this was the show that the x professional rassler hosts but not 100% positive.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure.  Don't sound like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 6, 2013)

Texas does


----------



## FSU Turtle (Oct 6, 2013)

Agree, Texas in both fall and spring.


----------



## spydermon (Oct 6, 2013)

Kansas maybe...I've seen chris bracket shoot some out there and I know I could see corn.  So maybe they do?


----------



## HartClemson99 (Oct 6, 2013)

Texas and Kansas allow baiting for turkeys.  FL does as well, but you have to be 100 yards from the bait.


----------



## dtala (Oct 6, 2013)

Texas, all that corn AND legal to hunt over...AND they still have LOTS of turkeys. Just makes ya want to go hhhmmmmmmm....


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 7, 2013)

dtala said:


> Texas, all that corn AND legal to hunt over...AND they still have LOTS of turkeys. Just makes ya want to go hhhmmmmmmm....



Mr. Troy, what is the point you're getting at here? I'm just curious to hear your opinion.


----------



## muckalee (Oct 7, 2013)

You know, I completely forgot about Texas!  And I have been there to hunt several years ago...and while we didnt hunt on top of the feeders we hunted around the feeders (you had to to be successful). Gosh I'm getting old when I can't remember that.
I hunt Kansas.  I don't think baiting is legal


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

What would be the point in hunting them if you aren't even gonna use a call?  I mean it would be a pretty easy way to get meat but that's all it would do for you.


----------



## dtala (Oct 7, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Mr. Troy, what is the point you're getting at here? I'm just curious to hear your opinion.




well, ya always hear folks say that corn is bad for turkeys and will kill em if it's bad...and that hunting over corn is bad for the flocks, too easy to kill em.

and then there is Texas.....

hunting over/near corn ? I'm adamantly opposed to it....

I don't think corn is bad for turkeys either....I've spent a lifetime, er two, IN the woods and I personally have never seen any instance of corn killing turkeys. I ain't saying it dosen't happen, or can't happen, just never seen it, or heard of anyone I knew seeing it.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 8, 2013)

dtala said:


> well, ya always hear folks say that corn is bad for turkeys and will kill em if it's bad...and that hunting over corn is bad for the flocks, too easy to kill em.
> 
> and then there is Texas.....
> 
> ...



Good point. I thought that was the direction you were going but wasn't sure. I have never been to Texas, but from what I have seen of the habitat, I would think the survival rate of poults is pretty fair since the whole state seems to have great nesting habitat, and the dryer climate and warm winters probably doesn't hurt either.


----------



## dtala (Oct 8, 2013)

I've hunted there a couple of times. The populations seem to vary up and down more than in Alabama. not sure of the reason, but it ain't the corn, probably rain/hatching times.

It is pretty darn neat to listen to 20 gobblers along a half mile of creek bottom gobble at daylight....


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 8, 2013)

dtala said:


> I've hunted there a couple of times. The populations seem to vary up and down more than in Alabama. not sure of the reason, but it ain't the corn, probably rain/hatching times.
> 
> It is pretty darn neat to listen to 20 gobblers along a half mile of creek bottom gobble at daylight....



I have a trip planned the last weekend of march. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## dtala (Oct 8, 2013)

those Rios have a habit of hitting the ground running, in any direction. Birds gobbling like crazy, then dead silence as they run away from your position, just running.

you will enjoy those  Texas birds.


----------



## Ed Smith (Oct 14, 2013)

New guy here, but I think it should be legal everywhere. It will help wildlife in tough winter areas and take the nasty advantage away from those who illegally use this practice as an advantage.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 20, 2013)

I think they bait everything in Texas. LoL

But anyone lookin for a hookup in tx shoot me a pm. I know a fella....


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Oct 28, 2013)

I think there are a lot of turkeys killed over bait...  that part of the hunt is usually left out


----------



## M Sharpe (Oct 28, 2013)

dtala said:


> those Rios have a habit of hitting the ground running, in any direction. Birds gobbling like crazy, then dead silence as they run away from your position, just running.
> 
> you will enjoy those  Texas birds.



A man can get a pretty good work-out there. I've seen those gobblers running in full strut, gobbling the whole time. Where we were at was pretty hilly. It takes some work to get ahead of one.


----------



## J. L. Erb (Nov 17, 2013)

HartClemson99 said:


> Texas and Kansas allow baiting for turkeys.  FL does as well, but you have to be 100 yards from the bait.



You can run a supplemental feeder in Florida, on private property.
 If it has been running and established for over 6 month's, you can hunt the property while the feeder is active, as long as you stay 100 yrds away from it. No Baiting what so ever on Public ground.
Even a pour on, or pour out sup/attractant. ( liquid or Solid ), is considered baiting on Public land in Florida, and they will take your gear in a heartbeat for it.


----------

